# Direkt-Connect aus Eclipse-RUN Ok, mit JAR Fehler ?



## gast (22. Sep 2005)

hi all,

ich komme bei einem Java-SDK1.5-Projekt unter Eclipse 3.0.1 nicht weiter :

Mit RUN baut das Programm alle Verbindungen einwandfrei auf und ab.

Erstelle ich ein JAR-File, kann die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden !

Habe auch gecheckt, daß das JAR-File die mysql-jar enthält !

Der Aufruf sieht in beiden Fällen gleich aus(wird aus einer Datei gelesen) :



```
org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
root
root
jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/db_glj2005
```

der Treiber wird offenbar akzeptiert..

übrigens : wenn statt 'localhost'  '127.0.0.1' verwendet wird, dauert der Verbindungsaufbau wesentlich länger !

please help !


----------



## gast (22. Sep 2005)

sorry, hatte ne Meldungszeile nach dem kopieren nicht abgeändert,so entstand falsche auswertung :

der treiber wird geladen mit :


```
org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
```

die externe jar heißt : mysql-connector-java-3.0.8-stable-bin.jar
plattform ist win98se

was macht eclipse anders als die jre ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

> Habe auch gecheckt, daß das JAR-File die mysql-jar enthält


das ist falsch

ein jar in einem jar geht nicht


----------



## gast (22. Sep 2005)

danke für schnelle antwort,

nun, jedenfalls wenn ich mir die erzeugte jar in einem hex-editor angucke und nach
'mysql' suche, taucht ein entsprechender eintrag auf, dergenauso lautet wie die
"einzubindende" jar; wie das im einzelnen geschehen ist, weiß garnicht.

hab das ganze jetzt mal mit odbc versucht und die gleichen mysql-treiber eingebunden :
auf dem gleichen rechner managt die projekt-jar die odbc-verbindung,

auf einem pc im LAN klappt das (noch ? ) nicht, obwohl die odbc-conn 
laut oracle-odbc-tester einwandfrei ist !

wer managt jetzt eigentlich kennwort und passwort : 
mein java-programm oder die in windows angelegt odbc-verbindung ?
oder beide ?

gruß
von wolf


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

warum schaust du dir die erzeugte jar nicht mit einem packer an (z.B. Winzip, ark, usw)?

a) die Treiber datei muss ausserhalb des jar als eigenständige jar liegen

du kannst sie entweder über das Manifest in META-INF oder direkt beim Aufruf mit java -cp bekanntmachen


Benutzername und Kennwort musst du dem Java-Programm auch mitgeben (Abfrage beim User? Properties-Datei? festen String hineinkompilieren)


----------



## gast (23. Sep 2005)

es ist schon witzig :
also, auf einem win98se-rechner ("SERVER") liegt die mysql-db,
da kann ich mit meiner jar sowohl direkt als auch mit odbc zugreifen

im LAN liegt ein weiterer win-xp-home-rechner, da kann ich mit derselben jar wenigstens per 
odbc zugreifen ("CLIENT1")

im LAN liegt ein weiterer win98se-rechner, da klappt mit derselben jar rein garnix,
oracle-odbc-tester kann aber zugreifen ! ("CLIENT2")

alle Rechner im LAN (Workgroup) haben feste IP-Adressen
"CLIENT1" zeigt im WinExplorer "SERVER" unter Netzwerkumgebung an, nicht aber "CLIENT2"
"CLIENT2" zeigt im Win-Explorer "SERVER" unter Netzwerkumgebung an, nicht aber "CLIENT1"
"SERVER"  zeigt im Win-Explorer "CLIENT1" und CLIENT2 an.

das sieht mir also mehr nach os- bzw.rechnerspezifischen Problemen aus, 
die wohl nicht in dieses Forum gehören..


----------



## gast (23. Sep 2005)

also mittlerweile geht macht die jar auch auf CLIENT2 die ODBC-Verbindung auf,
war nur ein dummer Schreibfehler :lol: 


jetzt kümmer ich mich nochmal um die Direkt-Verbindung..

hab noch nen PC mit SUSE-LINUX 8 im LAN :
gibts für LINUX eigentlich auch brauchbares ODBC, hab sowas vor Jahren schon mal gelesen !?

mfg
wolf


----------

